# Sword deep drop Rod



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Anybody building any Sword or deep drop rods locally. I need a 50- 80 class for deep dropping and swording. 6.6 to 7 ft with somewhat light tip to see the bite. Needs a #2 long curved butt.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

How soon would you need it built?


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Sorry for not replying been busy. Went ahead and bought a Connley deep drop looks to be a quality rod.


----------

